# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Windows 7 64bit vs 32bit

## INFINITY©

M'u desh qe te nderroja hard driver-in e lap topit dhe kur e bleva ne dhjetor porosita 64-bit, por tani HP gabimisht me dergoi CD-te per 32-bit, te cilat e instalova. Sot me derguan dhe CD-te per 64-bit dhe isha kurioze te dija nese ja vlen te instaloj 64-bit apo ta le 32-bit?

Thx guys

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ahh skam ide per cfare po thua  :ngerdheshje:  do thuash atehere mos shkruaj, por dua edhe un te pyes nje computer question....para disa muajsh mu fshin gjithe dokumentat qe kisha dhe duhet te perdorja recovery disk qe te me punonte kompjuteri....por skisha mundesi ti beja recover dokumentat  :i ngrysur: (( mendoni se kam shance akoma ti recover?

me pergjigjuni sigurisht pas pyetjest te Infiniti's  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> M'u desh qe te nderroja hard driver-in e lap topit dhe kur e bleva ne dhjetor porosita 64-bit, por tani HP gabimisht me dergoi CD-te per 32-bit, te cilat e instalova. Sot me derguan dhe CD-te per 64-bit dhe isha kurioze te dija nese ja vlen te instaloj 64-bit apo ta le 32-bit?
> 
> Thx guys


2 disqet qe te kane derguar kane drajvera per madherbordin
apo windows?Duket sikur jane dy disqe me te njejtin material por njeri eshte per windows 32 dhe tjetri windows 64.Del qe procesori qe ka madherbordi eshte 64 bit qe mund te punoje me windows 32 ose windows 64,i suporton te dyja.
Nqs disqet kane drajvera instalon diskun 32 bit dhe duhet edhe windowsi te jete 32 bit/nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 64 bit mos e perdor fare diskun 32,perdoret disku 64.
Nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 64 bit perdor diskun 64 qe mund te kete program rikoverimi te windowsit ose drajvera.
Nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 32 bit perdoret disku 32 dhe jo disk 64.

----------


## benseven11

> para disa muajsh mu fshin gjithe dokumentat qe kisha dhe duhet te perdorja recovery disk qe te me punonte kompjuteri....por skisha mundesi ti beja recover dokumentat (( mendoni se kam shance akoma ti recover?
> 
> me pergjigjuni sigurisht pas pyetjest te Infiniti's


Nje program i mire 
recover my files
http://www.downloadsforum.info/showthread.php?t=602

----------


## INFINITY©

> 2 disqet qe te kane derguar kane drajvera per madherbordin
> apo windows?Duket sikur jane dy disqe me te njejtin material por njeri eshte per windows 32 dhe tjetri windows 64.Del qe procesori qe ka madherbordi eshte 64 bit qe mund te punoje me windows 32 ose windows 64,i suporton te dyja.
> Nqs disqet kane drajvera instalon diskun 32 bit dhe duhet edhe windowsi te jete 32 bit/nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 64 bit mos e perdor fare diskun 32,perdoret disku 64.
> Nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 64 bit perdor diskun 64 qe mund te kete program rikoverimi te windowsit ose drajvera.
> Nqs windowsi i instaluar eshte 32 bit perdoret disku 32 dhe jo disk 64.


Huhhhhhhh? Ben you confused the hell out of me.  :ngerdheshje: 
Ata me derguan nje hard drive te ri blank dhe me derguan dhe CD po per 32-bit processor te cilat i instalova dhe kot duke pare nje dite informacionin rreth kompjuterit dhe pashe qe ishte 32-bit. I mora ne tel ata dhe ju thashe qe kur e bleva kompjuterin, e bleva me nje processor 64-bit. Ok thane ata, sorry qe ta kemi derguar gabim, po te dergojme ato me 64-bit processor dhe thjesht instaloje, por para se ta besh ate save ca ke sepse you're gonna lose them. 

Dmth, nuk e di se si mund ta shoh se si eshte windows ne krahasim me processor, e ku ta di une. Sorry.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Nje program i mire 
> recover my files
> http://www.downloadsforum.info/showthread.php?t=602


flm shume benseven por kur shtyp download me del kjo faqia http://www.locktube.info/rapidshare.html....si mund ta bej download? eshte free apo jo?

----------


## benseven11

http://hotfile.com/dl/8993736/4ec5c3....6472.rar.html
Te kjo faqja klikohet ne "regular download" dhe pret te shkojne sekondat ne zero,rreshti i kuq me sekondat.Pastaj hapet nje faqe tjeter dhe klikohet ne linkun e zi "Klik here to download".

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

flm shume por tani e bera download dhe e bera save, por kur me tha ta hapja dhe e hapa nuk hapet sepse thot duhet te zgjedhesh nje program qe ta hapesh...kur shtypa opsionin qe te gjej vete programin per ta hapur...nuk me del (me fal qe po te shqetesoj, dhe flm shume qe morre mundimin per te na ndihmuar)...di me cfare program mund ta hap?

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Huhhhhhhh? Ben you confused the hell out of me. 
> Ata me derguan nje hard drive te ri blank dhe me derguan dhe CD po per 32-bit processor te cilat i instalova dhe kot duke pare nje dite informacionin rreth kompjuterit dhe pashe qe ishte 32-bit. I mora ne tel ata dhe ju thashe qe kur e bleva kompjuterin, e bleva me nje processor 64-bit. Ok thane ata, sorry qe ta kemi derguar gabim, po te dergojme ato me 64-bit processor dhe thjesht instaloje, por para se ta besh ate save ca ke sepse you're gonna lose them. 
> 
> Dmth, nuk e di se si mund ta shoh se si eshte windows ne krahasim me processor, e ku ta di une. Sorry.


Lets add to your confusion :-)
Kur flitet per numrin e bitave duhet bere dallimin mes CPU dhe sistemit operativ(OS). Perderisa OS 32 bitesh mund te funksionoj shum mire ne CPU 64 biteshe e kunderta nuk eshte e vertet. Pra OS 64 bitesh nuk mund te funksionoj si duhet ne CPU 32 biteshe. Ku eshte dallimi kryesor mes makines 32 dhe 64 biteshe? Ne mundesine a adresimit te memories eshte dallimi qe verehet me se lehti. Pra makina 64 biteshe mund te perdore me shum memorie. Disa programe (jo te gjitha) mund te jen shkruar ne menyre qe te perfitojne nga "BUS"-i i "trashe" (p.sh. MS SQL server), por shumica a programeve nuk shohin ndonje permiresim madje ka programe te cilet nuk funksionojne si duhet ne nje environment puro 64 bitesh (pra OS dhe CPU) por nuk kan problem ne CPU 64 bitesh dhe OS 32 bitesh. Pra ne rastin tend nese nuk ke ndonje arsye te "forte" (p.sh. ndonje aplikacion te optimizuar per arkitekture 64 biteshe ose nevoje per adresim te sasise se madhe te memories) une te kisha sygjeruar ta lesh OS 32 bitesh edhe pse e ke procesorin 64 bitesh.

----------


## Xemlo

ti shtoj nje pike ne fund postimit te ukes meqe i ka rene pikes?  Po them se duhet vetem ndonje sqarim me teper sa per ta sqaruar me teper djalin.

Them se eshte pak e veshtire qe HP-ja te kerkoje falje dhe te dergoje nje restore cd/dvd me Windows 64bit nderkohe qe e ka shume te qarte sistemin operativ qe ka shitur per nje produkt te caktuar. Ne rastin me te pamundur qe ka bere dicka te tille, i vetmi avantazh qe do kishte Infinity, avantazh te prekshem, do ishte rasti kur te kishte me shume se  3Gb ram ne kompjuter, dhe pertej asaj, duke qene se thika ka dy tehe, problemi tjeter do ishte programet qe do arrinin te perdornin me te vertete 64bit te procesorit. Eshte si te kesh nje ekran HD me rezolucion  800x600 sepse kompjuteri (karta grafike e integruar ne kete rast) sdo ishte ne gjendje te jepte me teper. Po dhe sikur karta te jepte full hd me rezolucion 1920x1080, ti sdo kishe as blu ray e ndonje procesor me berthame teke. Se ne fakt po tentoj te sqaroj disi me teper, po ndoshta vetem krijon konfuzion e gjitha kjo. Do duheshin shpjegime te gjata qe mendoj se infinity nuk ka nerva ti lexoje e perthithe si duhet

----------


## benseven11

> flm shume por tani e bera download dhe e bera save, por kur me tha ta hapja dhe e hapa nuk hapet sepse thot duhet te zgjedhesh nje program qe ta hapesh...kur shtypa opsionin qe te gjej vete programin per ta hapur...nuk me del (me fal qe po te shqetesoj, dhe flm shume qe morre mundimin per te na ndihmuar)...di me cfare program mund ta hap?


Te duhet winrar per ta hapur.http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-b...=dl&tag=button
Pasi e shkarkon dhe instalon winrarin,hap programin recover my files qe eshte brenda winrar.Ke 2 figura ketu per te bere instalimin dhe regjistrimin e programit.Klikon sipas rradhes 1,2,3....

----------


## benseven11

> Huhhhhhhh? Ben you confused the hell out of me. 
> Ata me derguan nje hard drive te ri blank dhe me derguan dhe CD po per 32-bit processor te cilat i instalova dhe kot duke pare nje dite informacionin rreth kompjuterit dhe pashe qe ishte 32-bit. I mora ne tel ata dhe ju thashe qe kur e bleva kompjuterin, e bleva me nje processor 64-bit. Ok thane ata, sorry qe ta kemi derguar gabim, po te dergojme ato me 64-bit processor dhe thjesht instaloje, por para se ta besh ate save ca ke sepse you're gonna lose them. Dmth, nuk e di se si mund ta shoh se si eshte windows ne krahasim me processor, e ku ta di une. Sorry.


Si fillim verifiko nese procesori eshte 32 bit apo jo.Ke tre figura poshte.
Supozojme se del qe procesori ne kompjuterin tend eshte 32 bit(ose x86).
Atehere perdor vetem diskun 32 bit.
Figurat me poshte jane per windows xp.(per vista klik start/dhe fut ne search msinfo32      dhe klik ok

----------


## INFINITY©

> ti shtoj nje pike ne fund postimit te ukes meqe i ka rene pikes?  Po them se duhet vetem ndonje sqarim me teper sa per ta sqaruar me teper djalin.
> 
> Them se eshte pak e veshtire qe HP-ja te kerkoje falje dhe te dergoje nje restore cd/dvd me Windows 64bit nderkohe qe e ka shume te qarte sistemin operativ qe ka shitur per nje produkt te caktuar. Ne rastin me te pamundur qe ka bere dicka te tille, i vetmi avantazh qe do kishte Infinity, avantazh te prekshem, do ishte rasti kur te kishte me shume se  3Gb ram ne kompjuter, dhe pertej asaj, duke qene se thika ka dy tehe, problemi tjeter do ishte programet qe do arrinin te perdornin me te vertete 64bit te procesorit. Eshte si te kesh nje ekran HD me rezolucion  800x600 sepse kompjuteri (karta grafike e integruar ne kete rast) sdo ishte ne gjendje te jepte me teper. Po dhe sikur karta te jepte full hd me rezolucion 1920x1080, ti sdo kishe as blu ray e ndonje procesor me berthame teke. Se ne fakt po tentoj te sqaroj disi me teper, po ndoshta vetem krijon konfuzion e gjitha kjo. Do duheshin shpjegime te gjata qe mendoj se infinity nuk ka nerva ti lexoje e perthithe si duhet


Ok tani se nuk jam ketu te te genjej ty se ca beri HP pash zotin. Une di qe ketu perpara meje kam 2 sets of CD-se, 32-bit dhe 64-bit. Kur e bleva lap topin e bleva me 64-bit dhe eshte 3GB. Mbasi vendosa hard driverin e ri qe kuptohet ishte blank, instalova CD-te e para 32-bit qe me kishin derguar gabimisht. Mbasi i mora ne tel dhe e verifikuan gabimin, me derguan 64-bit. Thjesht pyeta nese ja vlen qe te instaloj 64-bit apo ta le me kete 32-bit. Nuk e dija qe tema do kthehej ne po them une te verteten apo cfare.  :xx:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Si fillim verifiko nese procesori eshte 32 bit apo jo.Ke tre figura poshte.
> Supozojme se del qe procesori ne kompjuterin tend eshte 32 bit(ose x86).
> Atehere perdor vetem diskun 32 bit.
> Figurat me poshte jane per windows xp.(per vista klik start/dhe fut ne search msinfo32      dhe klik ok


Ben e bera kete qe me the dhe del qe eshte x86. Po mire atehere, nqs procesori ne kompjuter eshte 32bit, ca dreqin bleva une pastaj ne fillim kur thoshte 64-bit, apo ky procesor ndryshoi kur ndryshova hard driver-in? 

Sorry for the ignorance on this.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Te duhet winrar per ta hapur.http://download.cnet.com/WinRAR-32-b...=dl&tag=button
> Pasi e shkarkon dhe instalon winrarin,hap programin recover my files qe eshte brenda winrar.Ke 2 figura ketu per te bere instalimin dhe regjistrimin e programit.Klikon sipas rradhes 1,2,3....



beseven you are the best  :shkelje syri:  shyqyr qe te kemi ty ne forum,  :E qeshur blu: ...jam akoma duke pritur, 3 ore kan ikur deri tani...por do them nese me jan bere recover kur te mbarroj...again THANK YOU THANK YOU, god bless per mundimin tend  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hakim

> http://hotfile.com/dl/8993736/4ec5c3....6472.rar.html
> Te kjo faqja klikohet ne "regular download" dhe pret te shkojne sekondat ne zero,rreshti i kuq me sekondat.Pastaj hapet nje faqe tjeter dhe klikohet ne linkun e zi "Klik here to download".


Do te me ndihmonte ndokush qe te dij se ku duhet shikuar ne kompjuter per te verejtur se a e kam kompjuterin 32 bit apo 64.


Pres ni pergjigje

----------


## valdetshala

> Si fillim verifiko nese procesori eshte 32 bit apo jo.Ke tre figura poshte.
> Supozojme se del qe procesori ne kompjuterin tend eshte 32 bit(ose x86).
> Atehere perdor vetem diskun 32 bit.
> Figurat me poshte jane per windows xp.(per vista klik start/dhe fut ne search msinfo32      dhe klik ok





> Do te me ndihmonte ndokush qe te dij se ku duhet shikuar ne kompjuter per te verejtur se a e kam kompjuterin 32 bit apo 64.
> 
> 
> Pres ni pergjigje


hakim vetem te eshte dashur te shikosh me larte postimin e benseven11

----------


## benseven11

> beseven you are the best  shyqyr qe te kemi ty ne forum, ...jam akoma duke pritur, 3 ore kan ikur deri tani...por do them nese me jan bere recover kur te mbarroj...again THANK YOU THANK YOU, god bless per mundimin tend


faleminderit
Ketu eshte nje tutorial per rikoverim,ne rastet kur jane fshire te dhenat..dhe eshte instaluar windowsi me vone.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=113900

----------


## benseven11

> Ben e bera kete qe me the dhe del qe eshte x86. Po mire atehere, nqs procesori ne kompjuter eshte 32bit, ca dreqin bleva une pastaj ne fillim kur thoshte 64-bit, apo ky procesor ndryshoi kur ndryshova hard driver-in? 
> Sorry for the ignorance on this.


Ok te shohim edhe dicka tjeter,perpara se te terheqim nje konkluzion.
Klikohet ne start/run/msinfo32/ok dhe shiko figurat me poshte.
Duhet pare cfare jep procesori dhe cfare jep hard drajveri si model

----------


## INFINITY©

> Ok te shohim edhe dicka tjeter,perpara se te terheqim nje konkluzion.
> Klikohet ne start/run/msinfo32/ok dhe shiko figurat me poshte.
> Duhet pare cfare jep procesori dhe cfare jep hard drajveri si model


Ok, here it is:

System Type: X86-based PC
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz, 2000MHz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

Model: Hitachi HTS722016K9A300

----------

